# Whisper Creek Phantom/Fuse Freestyle - Tuning/Adjustments questions



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

Okay - since I've gotten the Fuse Freestyle (Whisper Creek Phantom) for my 7 year old, I have some questions.

1) I realize that the cams have 10 positions. Each position seems to move 1/2 inch on each cam, meaning that total: a position change top/bottom is one inch of draw change. And that position 10 top/bottom = 24" draw, and position 1 top/bottom = 14" draw. Correct?

2) Are the limbs synchronized to where 1 turn = 1 pound? I have no way of really measuring the draw.

3) I see varying specs on total draw poundage. Some say 25, some say 30. Which is it?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.basinarcheryshop.com/product/7954 

25#'s top


----------



## TcArchery08 (Dec 19, 2008)

and dont put it in a bow press they snap in half. had one a customer brought in wanting new strings put on it so i thought its only 25lbs i dont need my press for this sp first i just tried backing it off and putting them on but no luck so i put it in the press and about the time th strings started to sag just a little the riser busted in half


----------

